# Hello again



## upcyclist (Nov 3, 2021)

I just got an email with recent posts from GRF, and thought I'd stick my head in and see how everyone's doing. 

And also for a pulse check, so you know refining hasn't killed me yet. Well, those that remember me might be interested, but it's been a while. 

I rarely do refining any more, mostly just to purify gold for re-alloying in my jewelry work, and silver out of my bench filings. IOW, I use my scrap to inquart my scrap. I'll occasionally buy karat scrap or a gold coin if it's for less than a 10% premium, because the 24k casting grain I could by from the jewelry supply joint I usually use is at a 15% premium lol. Besides, karat scrap is so easy to refine--all I really have to worry about is cheap stuff with tin 

It looks like everyone is doing ok--keeping the education going, the occasional cat fight resulting in a hiatus, etc. This place does work so much better when people check their egos at the door.

--upcyclist/Eric, who still has a bucket full of copper mud that no one wants


----------



## jadedalex (Nov 4, 2021)

UpCycleist, Welcome back. Hang on to your bucket of copper. Prices are headed North...


----------



## butcher (Nov 4, 2021)

Upcyclist, It is good to see our friend is doing well.


----------

